# Fluffed up budgie with wet face



## Crazy Drum Man (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, I need advice, my budgie has been fluffed up and drowsy (inactive with eyes mostly closed etc.) for a few hours. 
He often keeps trying to regurgitate something and one of his eyes seems wet or weeping. It could be that the liquid in his eye is from something he has regurgitated; as he often flicks it around while coughing, it is a clear fluid.
Now he's just sat there on his cage not wanting to be disturbed.

He has done this quite a few times before this year, but has always recovered. It seems a bit worse this time and I'm quite worried, I thought I'd come here for some advice anyway. 

I've had budgies before in the same environment and none have exhibited these symptoms or even had any health problems before, and I don't think anything toxic has been introduced into the room since.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Reddesertreptiles (Oct 2, 2013)

*Budgie*

Firstly, get the bird to a vet. This should be done regardless of any first given advice here on the forums.
very likely that they will give it tetracycline, a powder solution. A heat lamp for the time being will also help! Be sure to keep it warm for the time being & my advice would be a vet first thing in the morning, Good luck!


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Budgies tend to go down hill extremely quickly i lost mine within hours of showing symptoms, you need to warm him up they should be kept around 70+ he may just have a cold but again within hours it can go from a cold to ammonia.
if he is puffed up he is cold
regurgitating could be infected crop does his breath smell?
weeping eyes again a cold or infection, he needs to see a vet asap.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

How is he this morning? Is he isolated from any others?

BTW, we do not keep ours at 70+.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> How is he this morning? Is he isolated from any others?
> 
> BTW, we do not keep ours at 70+.



not always no, but most seem to forget they are infact a tropical bird and british temps is too cold especially this time of year.


----------



## Crazy Drum Man (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies and help; I'm hoping to be able to get him to a vet soon. 

I stayed up and kept him warm all night, now he has perked up a lot; back to flying around and making noise etc... He is still yawning or stretching open his beak a lot, as if trying to cough something up. His breath doesn't seem to smell.

Later on in the night his left eye swelled a little and the skin around it was pinkish, but that has returned to normal now.

I'm still concerned as he is often having turns like this; someone I know suggested it could be a millet allergy, is this a common problem with budgies?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

How is he?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

soday said:


> Hello, Not sure what has happened to my budgie 'Batfink' today. She normally doesnt like to get wet - never takes a bath and doesnt like being misted. Then this afternoon I noticd her head looked wet and ruffled and a few feathers on her chest looked a different colour - I assumed they were wet. I thought she had dunked her head in the large water container and finally given herself a bath (after 2 years!). Then later this afternoon (about 4 hours later) I noticed she still has the same wet ruffled look + the same feathers are still a different colour. My house is warm so she should have dried off i thought by now. Any ideas? She is an old hen we got as a stray 2 years+ ago. If anone knows what this could be please let me know. Thanks Laura+Batfink


Please start a new thread rather than tag on a thread that is almost a decade old !


----------

